# Chi è il Kattivo cinematografico per antonomasia?



## Old Rocknroll (21 Luglio 2009)

*Chi è il Kattivo cinematografico per antonomasia?*

Iniziamo dall'horror.
ce ne sarebbero a bizzeffe. P
er me Freddy Kruger era veramente un bastardo: venirti a rompere le balle nel momento migliore della vita, il sonno. Gran bastardo Freddy !


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

Kaiser Soze... perche' non esiste


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Luglio 2009)

Chi è kaiser Soze?


----------



## Old sperella (21 Luglio 2009)

Però *k*attivo non si può leggere eh Rock


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Chi è kaiser Soze?


Ma stai scherzando?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Chi è kaiser Soze?


 quoto lettrice e ti segnalo subbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbito


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma stai scherzando?


guarda l'ho segnalato....non si può, non si può


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> quoto lettrice e ti segnalo subbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbito


Ma schiaffeggiamolo pure!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

Il serial killer di seven


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Quello che mi ha trasmesso più angoscia... il primo Alien.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Luglio 2009)

*....*

*«* La beffa più grande che il diavolo abbia mai fatto è stato convincere il mondo che lui non esiste, e come niente... sparisce! *»*


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il serial killer di seven


io dico che seven è come la corazzata potiomkin: fa Kagare


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Luglio 2009)

*........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Quello che mi ha trasmesso più angoscia... il primo Alien.


Si, perchè usciva da noi?


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Si, perchè usciva da noi?


 No, perchè impersona alla grande quello che temiamo di più... l'ignoto assoluto, l'amoralità pura, l'indifferenza alla sofferenza. In pratica, l'universo che ci ospita.


----------



## Old sperella (21 Luglio 2009)

Frank Begbie


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

henry bowers in IT


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Frank Begbie


 Ma è simpatico...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> No, perchè impersona alla grande quello che temiamo di più... l'ignoto assoluto, l'amoralità pura, l'indifferenza alla sofferenza. In pratica, l'universo che ci ospita.


Concordo benché, personalmente, l'amoralità e l'indifferenza alla sofferenza mi spaventano di più quando sono espresse da esseri umani, tipo i protagonisti di questi film assurdi tipo jigsaw hostel ecc ecc.


----------



## Old sperella (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma è simpatico...


 'nzomma eh  

	
	
		
		
	


	




un gran bel bastardo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ottimo attore peraltro


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Frank Begbie


Perche'?


----------



## Old sperella (21 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche'?


perchè è un violento del cavolo !


OT : in Murakami ho ritrovato la tua psicologia della stiratura , ti ho pensata !


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Concordo benché, personalmente, l'amoralità e l'indifferenza alla sofferenza mi spaventano di più quando sono espresse da esseri umani, tipo i protagonisti di questi film assurdi tipo jigsaw hostel ecc ecc.


spaventano anche loro... però trovo che siano un simbolo meno potente di Alien. Che è la malattia improvvisa, l'incidente aereo... ciò che ci colpisce inaspettato, indifferente e senza spiegazione, e che ci profana, violando il nostro corpo. Qualcosa completamente diverso da noi... alieno, appunto.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> perchè è un violento del cavolo !
> 
> 
> OT : in Murakami ho ritrovato la tua psicologia della stiratura , ti ho pensata !


Si quando l'ho letto mi son sentita sollevata... ma anche per gli spaghetti alle 10 del mattino


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> 'nzomma eh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old sperella (22 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>












   non mi spaventa vederlo ! mi spaventa la violenza di per sè , quella fisica intendo .


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> non mi spaventa vederlo ! mi spaventa la violenza di per sè , quella fisica intendo .


 Beh indubbiamente Francis è uno psicopatico... però sia nel libro che nel romanzo a me è simpatico! Anche se in certi momenti è davvero odioso e cattivo... poi, la fine che Welsh gli fa fare in "Porno" è davvero triste...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh indubbiamente Francis è uno psicopatico... però sia nel libro che nel romanzo a me è simpatico! Anche se in certi momenti è davvero odioso e cattivo... poi, la fine che Welsh gli fa fare in "Porno" è davvero triste...


Per me e' solo un coglionazzo rissoso.


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me e' solo un coglionazzo rissoso.


 Sicuramente lo è...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Luglio 2009)

ma hannibal lecter dove lo vogliamo mettere?


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> ma hannibal lecter dove lo vogliamo mettere?


 No dai... mica è il cattivo.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> ma hannibal lecter dove lo vogliamo mettere?


Al forno con le patate?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Luglio 2009)

*............*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Al forno con le patate?


E una mela in bocca' ce la vedi una mela in bocca?


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Luglio 2009)

Tony Sperandeo fa sempre il mafioso in quasi tutti i suoi film (e se non e' mafioso e' poliziotto)


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Luglio 2009)

Donald Pleasence, quasi sempre in parti di cattivo o persona meschina e doppiogiochista.
Un monumento del cinema anglosassone e insuperato Barone Ernst Stavro Blofeld ...


----------

